# Ci risiamo....



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ci risiamo.....un povero amministratore è stato preso a martellate...rinchiuso in una valigia....da una coppia di romeni...solo perchè esigeva il dovuto....l'affitto di un apprtamento in ritardo di due mesi.....!!Esser uccisi per pretendere il giusto.....avanti con la prossima....!!


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci risiamo.....un povero amministratore è stato preso a martellate...rinchiuso in una valigia....da una coppia di romeni...solo perchè esigeva il dovuto....l'affitto di un apprtamento in ritardo di due mesi.....!!Esser uccisi per pretendere il giusto.....avanti con la prossima....!!



...si dovrebbero prima fare le indagini.....



buongiorn' Oscù...il Napoli, sempre meglio............


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

ma dai
ci sono anche tanti italiani che chiudono uomini in valigia dopo averli fatti a pezzi
e' una cosa che si fa un p'o' tutti i giorni
....
....
....

ps questo post e' da interpretare


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...si dovrebbero prima fare le indagini.....
> 
> 
> 
> ............


 hanno gia confessato
una coppia di rumeni ha fatto a pezzi un poveretto colpevole solo di reclamare l'affitto che questi 2 gli dovevano


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*Iago*

Son sconcertato.....d'atronde caro iago....il culo...prima o poi ti abbandona....!Questo allenatore....è un incapace ma fortunato.....tira tira...un bel giorno la fortuna si scoccia...e và via...e il destino bussa alla tua porta...per chiederti il conto...questa è la vita....!Osservavo ieri il suo volto perso....quella sua espressione distante,il suo viso inespressivo e decelebrato...un uomo alla deriva,una mente in apnea....mi ha fatto quasi ternerezza...lui stà al calcio come io alla danza classica....e adesso il destino sta bussando alla sua porta....povero Mister....!!Addio caro allenatore...questo mondo non è per te....ADDIO!!


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hanno gia confessato
> una coppia di rumeni ha fatto a pezzi un poveretto colpevole solo di reclamare l'affitto che questi 2 gli dovevano




a me risulta che se lo è accollato solo la donna giustificandosi con la legittima difesa contro le molestie da parte dell'amministratore


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> a me risulta che se lo è accollato solo la donna giustificandosi con la legittima difesa contro le molestie da parte dell'amministratore


 ah beh...apparte che non credo proprio che sia cosi' ma mettiamo caso
anche se fosse
legittima difesa un p'o' eccessiva....
e poi va a molestare la tizia in questione col suo fidanzato li' vicino? dal momento che erano presenti tutti e 2
poco credibile come cosa....


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son sconcertato.....d'atronde caro iago....il culo...prima o poi ti abbandona....!Questo allenatore....è un incapace ma fortunato.....tira tira...un bel giorno la fortuna si scoccia...e và via...e il destino bussa alla tua porta...per chiederti il conto...questa è la vita....!Osservavo ieri il suo volto perso....quella sua espressione distante,il suo viso inespressivo e decelebrato...un uomo alla deriva,una mente in apnea....mi ha fatto quasi ternerezza...lui stà al calcio come io alla danza classica....e adesso il destino sta bussando alla sua porta....povero Mister....!!Addio caro allenatore...questo mondo non è per te....ADDIO!!



sicuramente....però ultimamente (proprio durante questo periodo nero)...lo sto rivalutando molto, io vedo i giocatori che non vanno bene più...è tutto strano


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

e io che ieri ho pagato il condominio! dovevo tirare fuori il trolley!


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*......*

Appunto....la polizia li ha trovati che lavavano e cercavano di far sparire le macchie di sangue dall'appartamento......poverini....!!


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sicuramente....però ultimamente (proprio durante questo periodo nero)...lo sto rivalutando molto, io vedo i giocatori che non vanno bene più...è tutto strano


Spogliatoio diviso... quando improvvisamente una buona squadra smette di giocare, quasi sempre il motivo è quello.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ma come fate a mischiare il calcio e il cadavere nella valigia??


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma come fate a mischiare il calcio e il cadavere nella valigia??


 In effetti...


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*Iago*

Chi ha giocato un pò a calcio...capisce che:I calciatori non seguono più un allenatore delegittimato...un allenatore per il quale non nutrono una grande stima...in serie A non si puo passare la palla fra i tre dietro...e palla lunga su lavezzi nella speranza che inventi qualcosa...è inacettabile...!!Nella fase di non possesso il napoli và così così..nella fase di possesso palla attacchiamo la porta avversaria con tre giocatori...può mai essere?Non ci siamo Iago....!!


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Spogliatoio diviso... quando improvvisamente una buona squadra smette di giocare, quasi sempre il motivo è quello.













...fanno finta di non vedersi in campo, e solo se costretti si chiedono scusa quando non si passano...per un allenatore deve essere la morte dentro...


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

che facciate apposta e' palese


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*Iago*

Si vabbè ma questo allenatore la morte dentro se la porta appresso da piccolo..e se continua così....ci rimetto le penne pure io...!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*Alexantro...*

Mica ce l'ho messo io quel cadavere nella valigia....! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 E cmq rimango sempre del mio pensiero....!!


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...fanno finta di non vedersi in campo, e solo se costretti si chiedono scusa quando non si passano...per un allenatore deve essere la morte dentro...


E' capitato con Foggia qui a Cagliari... un solo giocatore era riuscito a spaccare l'intero spogliatoio. Andato via lui, la squadra decollò.


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*M:M*

Foggia v.s marchini giusto?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Foggia v.s marchini giusto?


 ah Foggia
quello simpatico che organizza pestaggi


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*....*

Si...però bel giocatore...brevilineo...rapido....bravo!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

x me tempo 2,3 anni e stara' a vivacchiare nelle categorie inferiori.....
fidatevi che me ne intendo


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*Alex*

Non credo....salta bene l'uomo...e se non ci riesce lui....sà a chi rivolgersi!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

x me Foggia dopo i 40 diventera' un boss camorrista di prim'ordine


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Foggia v.s marchini giusto?


 Esatto! Questione di donne...


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...però bel giocatore...brevilineo...rapido....bravo!!


 Sopravvalutato, credimi. Come è stato sopravvalutato Esposito.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x me Foggia dopo i 40 diventera' un boss camorrista di prim'ordine
















E parteciperà a Gomorra 2...


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*....*

Esposito...non mi piaceva....foggia dietro due punte....niente male....!!


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esposito...non mi piaceva....foggia dietro due punte....niente male....!!


 Ma lo fanno giocare laterale destro... e li si perde. Dietro alle punte forse se la caverebbe meglio.


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*m.m*

Con me punta sicuramente....!!


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con me punta sicuramente....!!


 Con me in porta, finireste in panca...


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*m.m*

Molti....sai che ho giocato.....Gioco ancora ma amatorialmente...!!


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Molti....sai che ho giocato.....Gioco ancora ma amatorialmente...!!


 davvero? ... io in porta, ma sempre in campionati e tornei di infimo ordine.


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*..M.m*

Si....poi a sotto i 20anni ho fatto una cosa che avrei fatto ben ad evitare.....vabbè...mi son preso le mie soddisfazioni....!Non avevo la testa giusta!!!


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....poi a sotto i 20anni ho fatto una cosa che avrei fatto ben ad evitare.....vabbè...mi son preso le mie soddisfazioni....!Non avevo la testa giusta!!!


 mmmhhh... qualcosa che ha a che fare con lunghe squalifiche, scommetto... chi hai menato?


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*m.m*

Son partito dopo aver segnato il goal del 2-1con la bandierina verso l'allenatore della squadra avversaria che mi insultava da 85 min....!!


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son partito dopo aver segnato il goal del 2-1con la bandierina verso l'allenatore della squadra avversaria che mi insultava da 85 min....!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

cosa ne pensate del figlio di Lippi coinvolto nell'inchiesta sulla Gea?


----------

